# Which Type of Edco?



## CallumMcQueen (13 Apr 2015)

Hi, Im looking to buy some Edco racing wheels for the road but am not sure which type. I have been looking at 58mm and 50mm I would like them to look quite deep but not massively deep. I am a road racer I train everyday but am only looking to use these wheels on race days maybe 4+ times a month. Can anyone help? 
Thanks,
Callum


----------



## Citius (13 Apr 2015)

Do you have any other selection criteria, apart from how they look? How did you arrive at Edco as a choice? There's a lot of wheels out there and for pure road/circuit use, I wouldn't go any deeper than about 38mm as they start to get a bit heavier after that.


----------



## CallumMcQueen (14 Apr 2015)

Citius said:


> Do you have any other selection criteria, apart from how they look? How did you arrive at Edco as a choice? There's a lot of wheels out there and for pure road/circuit use, I wouldn't go any deeper than about 38mm as they start to get a bit heavier after that.


Was not too bothered, I have also looked at mavic cosmics but apart from some others nothing really appeals. Thanks, is there any you could recommend? Thanks


----------



## Citius (14 Apr 2015)

You're a youth B rider, yes? Planet X CT45s are good wheels, and a fair bit cheaper than Edcos or equivalent. Supra RC38s from Merlin are also worth a look. I wouldn't want to be spending too much more than that for circuit races.


----------



## oldroadman (14 Apr 2015)

What ever you do, check the rules and make sure the wheels you settle on are legal. There is a limit on depth, and not every retailer may be able to be sure of what that is. Caveat emptor and all that.


----------



## Citius (15 Apr 2015)

50mm is fine for youth racing, not that they are needed, but legal all the same.


----------



## jowwy (15 Apr 2015)

Need and want are two different beasts.

He may not NEED them, but he WANTS them.......his question was advice on which ones.

I would go with 50mm and be careful when its a little windy


----------



## CallumMcQueen (26 Apr 2015)

jowwy said:


> Need and want are two different beasts.
> 
> He may not NEED them, but he WANTS them.......his question was advice on which ones.
> 
> I would go with 50mm and be careful when its a little windy


 Ok Thanks for your help


----------

